# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Что вы делаете прямо сейчас?

## BiZ111

Что вы делаете прямо сейчас? 

*Чешу палец*

----------


## Irina

Пялюсь в монитор и пью кофе)))

----------


## BiZ111

Думаю, что вряд ли есть грудь у той авараки, что выше

----------


## Sanych

Есть, и на вид второго размера

----------


## BiZ111

Выключаю всякие приложения, в т.ч. и браузер

----------


## Irina

Думаю куда бы подарки к 23 февраля спрятать

----------


## Jemal

Собираюсь пойти в магазин.

----------


## BiZ111

*Пельмеееениииии!!!!!!!*

----------


## Jemal

Музыкаааааа!!!

----------


## Irina

Тихая грусть накатила)))

----------


## Irina

Обдумываю ответственный шаг - сделать или нет.

----------


## Akasey

ковыряю рамку для фотографий

----------


## BiZ111

*массирую кое что*

----------


## Akasey

ем чипсу и запиваю пивом, кстати, знаю что только что сделала Ирина - съела шоколадку

----------


## Femida

пью..."Дарида" снежок)

----------


## Irina

Думаю пойти спать или нет ещё)))

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе

----------


## Akasey

уставился в монитор

----------


## BiZ111

курю с операфан

----------


## Irina

а я просто курю)))

----------


## Akasey

*Irina*, вы курите??? УЖАС!!!

собираюсь баиньки

----------


## Irina

> Irina, вы курите??? УЖАС!!!


Редко. Устала, пытаюсь расслабиться.

----------


## Akasey

> Редко. Устала, пытаюсь расслабиться.


 это всё самовнушение, не так надо расслабляться

----------


## Akasey

всё ещё собираюсь идти спать

----------


## vova230

Думаю

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*,  сча жаба не пашет, по крайней мере у меня.

----------


## Akasey

всё таки переборол себя, и иду спать

----------


## Irina

грецкие орехи трескаю))

----------


## Alex



----------


## Irina

Пытаюсь оторваться от компа и заняться делами)))

----------


## BiZ111

Жую что-то

----------


## Akasey

пожевал что-то

----------


## Alex

Успокойся и делай как я - ничего

----------


## BiZ111

Сухарики хрущу

----------


## BiZ111

Полез на операфан..

----------


## Irina

пытаюсь не испортить лак на своих ногтиках.))

----------


## Irina

Пытаюсь выгнать собаку из кресла

----------


## Vanya

винду устанавливаю. естественно ХР  никаких семёрок

----------


## Irina

Сочувствую Ване))))

----------


## Vanya

спасибо :ah:

только для меня это не мучение, а удовольствие

----------


## Irina

Читаю новости

----------


## Jemal

Слушаю музыку

----------


## Akasey

ем

----------


## Irina

Нахожусь в Минске. Жду похода на шоу.

----------


## Akasey

ем

----------


## BiZ111

Аааа веселье! разрываюсь)) и там и тут и гдето ещё

----------


## vova230

Печатаю книжку

----------


## SDS

ПИВО ПЬЮ

----------


## Akasey

допил пиво

----------


## Jemal

Смотрю "Гремлины"

----------


## Akasey

пью вино (нашёл в шкафу)

----------


## Akasey

думаю, жалею, а вернуть некуда...

(мот кому надо квалифицированный технолог???)

----------


## BiZ111

Заказываю полкомнаты цветов

----------


## Irina

Наслаждаюсь праздником)))

----------


## Irina

Радуюсь приятному утру

----------


## Irina

Пью чай с мёдом и пытаюсь не заболеть.

----------


## Akasey

засыпаю...засыпаю.... сплю....

----------


## multiarc

Оптимизирую алгоритм глобального перехвата.

----------


## Pasha_49

Пытаюсь готовиться к сессии... но как всегда ничего не делаю

----------


## Irina

Пытаюсь не думать о том что беспокоит

----------


## Akasey

не думаю...

----------


## Irina

Просыпаюсь

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и витаю в облаках

----------


## multiarc

Завис на форуме =).

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и смотрю на дождь за окном

----------


## multiarc

ооо у вас дождь! а у нас тихо...

Собираюсь написать в теме по найстройке DC++ хабов)

----------


## Irina

Пытаюсь не заболеть - пью чай с мёдом

----------


## Irina

Жду, только чего не знаю

----------


## BiZ111

РИЛАКСИРУЮ

----------


## Irina

Ем мёд

----------


## Irina

Радуюсь жизни

----------


## Akasey

поел

----------


## vova230

Только что побрился, умылся, как заново родился.
А спам похоже удаляется совсем. (для Астерикс)

----------


## Irina

Ковыряюсь в ноутбуке

----------


## Irina

Перевариваю лекарства

----------


## Akasey

смотрю оснастку

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и обдумываю планы на завтра

----------


## BiZ111

засыпаю уже

----------


## BiZ111

облизываю девушку

----------


## Pasha_49

Ботаню, сегодня экзамен

----------


## Irina

Пытаюсь проснуться

----------


## Irina

Смеюсь. Похоже до слёз

----------


## BiZ111

Ухахатываюсь)))

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе, болтаю по телефону и попутно смотрю в монитор

----------


## Akasey

чешу затылок

----------


## Irina

Грущу

----------


## Irina

Релаксирую после душа и пью кофе

----------


## BiZ111

чешу яйца

----------


## Irina

Радуюсь солнцу, ещё одному солнцу и жизни

----------


## HARON

Грущу,потому как на работу надо!

----------


## BiZ111

чешу попу

----------


## SDS

думу думаю

----------


## Irina

Второй день борюсь с хандрой. Пока она побеждает

----------


## Irina

Отдыхаю после прекрасно проведенного дня

----------


## BiZ111

Релаксирую после шикарного дня! Наслаждаюсь

----------


## BiZ111

Слушаю музычкууу =)

----------


## Irina

Витаю в облаках

----------


## BiZ111

На 7ом небе от...

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и слушаю звук прибоя

----------


## BiZ111

чувствую как замлевает рука =)

----------


## BiZ111

чешу яики =)

----------


## Irina

Отдыхаю от суматошного, но очень классного дня

----------


## Irina

Радуюсь жизни

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и пытаюсь поднять настроение кое-кому

----------


## Sanych

Добрался до компа спокойно. Но вряд ли надолго.

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и пытаюсь не думать ни о чём

----------


## Irina

Собираюсь идти гулять. Погода и настроение просто супер

----------


## Irina

Ем пломбир в шоколаде

----------


## HARON

Пью крепкий чай!

----------


## Xylugan

Пишу смс)параллельно высмаркиваюсь

----------


## Irina

пью кофе и расслабляюсь))

----------


## BiZ111

мастурбирую прогу

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и читаю архив чата. Что-то много негатива и неприязни друг к другу стало.

----------


## Akasey

ковыряюсьв зубах ковырячкой

----------


## Irina

грызу семечки

----------


## Irina

Дочитала стихи.  Теперь ещё и из головы пытаюсь их выбросить

----------


## BiZ111

Дышу свежим воздухом =)

----------


## Irina

Что-то душа не на месте. Пытаюсь отмахнуться от этого состояния.

----------


## BiZ111

Курю свежим никотином =)

----------


## Akasey

что-то душа не на месте, наверное Ирина за сильно отмахнулась

----------


## Jemal

Ем яблоко.

----------


## Irina

Душа на месте. Радуюсь солнышку. Акасей, извини если тебя краем зацепило

----------


## BiZ111

Чешу яйца =)

----------


## Irina

Хочу мороженое, а идти за ним лень

----------


## Irina

Витаю в облаках [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Отдыхаю

----------


## Irina

Пытаюсь не грустить

----------


## Irina

Запиваю лекарства тёплым молоком с мёдом

----------


## Akasey

собираюсь у люлю

----------


## Jemal

Делаю работу на завтра...

----------


## Akasey

ем булЬка с маслом

----------


## Irina

Просыпаюсь окончательно

----------


## Irina

Улыбаюсь

----------


## Irina

Никак не могу собраться с мыслями, то я занята, то они

----------


## vova230

> Никак не могу собраться с мыслями, то я занята, то они


Чтобы мысли не путались, мозг должен быть предельно гладким, а не морщинистым:2452435:

----------


## Irina

Собрала мысли в кучку и теперь радуюсь жизни

----------


## Irina

Грущу, дождь за окном, холодно и сыро.

----------


## Irina

Злюсь сама на себя. Не свойственное мне чувство.

----------


## Akasey

разговариваю с одной приятной особой

----------


## BiZ111

Пришёл мозги разрядить в сети

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе, смотрю новые сообщения на форумах, пишу СМС - короче дурью маюсь

----------


## Irina

Мечтаю о завтрашнем дне

----------


## Jemal

Читаю конспект:456456363456356:

----------


## Irina

Читаю новые сообщения на форумах

----------


## BiZ111

чешу яйца

----------


## Irina

Пытаюсь поднять себе настроение

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и мило беседую

----------


## Irina

Смотрю на чат и улыбаюсь

----------


## Irina

Перевариваю произошедшее

----------


## BiZ111

слушаю музло)

----------


## Irina

Пью чай и общаюсь с очень классным собеседником

----------


## BiZ111

Слушаю музыку

----------


## Irina

Читаю форумы

----------


## Irina

Пью чай и ни о чём не думаю

----------


## Irina

Слушаю музыку

----------


## Irina

Хочу чего-то, а вот чего не знаю

----------


## Akasey

бухаю

----------


## Jemal

Презентацию на тему "Пользы курения, и пропаганды сигарет"

----------


## Akasey

читаю чат

----------


## Irina

Болтаю с хорошим человеком.

----------


## Irina

Ленюсь и мёрзну

----------


## Irina

Пытаюсь отдохнуть от долгого и бурного времяпрепровождения.

----------


## BiZ111

Рассмешили, смеюсь))

----------


## Irina

Отдохнула

----------


## Jemal

Приболел...

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и думаю над сложным вопросом.

----------


## Irina

Улыбаюсь

----------


## Irina

Болтаю по телефону.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

только что проснулся

----------


## Irina

Улыбаюсь.

----------


## Irina

Собираюсь на шашлыки))

----------


## Sadist

ЕМ!!

----------


## HARON

Курю и пью чай!

----------


## Irina

Отдыхаю от бурного отдыха и перевариваю огромное количество шашлыков

----------


## Jemal

Отдыхаю после бега на стадионе)

----------


## Irina

Испытываю приятную усталость

----------


## Jemal

Смотрю "Зеленую милю"

----------


## Akasey

посмотрел "Мама для мамонтёнка"

----------


## ПаранойА

Набираю ванну)

----------


## Irina

Жду пока обед будет готов

----------


## Sanych

И кто же его готовит?

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*,  пока его готовит духовка

----------


## SDS

тупо сижу, тупо смотрю, и тупо не херняк не понимаю -может чё не так делаю?

----------


## ПаранойА

Помыла обувь, жду когда она высохнет чтоб начистить

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и жду непонятно чего? Может кто подскажет Чего я жду))

----------


## Jemal

Делаю английский.

----------


## Irina

Сохну после душа с чашкой кофе в руке

----------


## Jemal

Учу-учу-учу-мУЧаЮсь...

----------


## Irina

Что-то грустно. Пью чай и думаю почему так))

----------


## Irina

Улыбаюсь))) Настроение просто супер))

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и смотрю на дождь за окном.

----------


## BiZ111

Чаёвничаю

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и рассматриваю забавную картинку с чаёвничающим котом

----------


## BiZ111

Чаёвничаю

----------


## ПаранойА

Читаю книгу и пью кофе.

----------


## Irina

Читаю форумы ))

----------


## Akasey

грусчу

----------


## Irina

Расстраиваюсь из-за того, что *Akasey* грустит

----------


## BiZ111

Думаю как это выкачать с фриспейс гигов 10

----------


## Irina

Завидую *BiZ111* что это вообще возможно, когда есть только платка и всего 4 Гига

----------


## BiZ111

> Завидую *BiZ111* что это вообще возможно, когда есть только платка и всего 4 Гига


То, что я качаю с Freespace нет ни на одном сайте планеты. Будь у вас хоть миллиард гигабайт и суперплатка :ad:

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*, так  всё равно завидно

----------


## Irina

Думаю чем бы заняться

----------


## Irina

Вздохнула с облегчением и пью чай))

----------


## Irina

Отдыхаю после прогулки))

----------


## BiZ111

Ем попкорн, рилаксирую под массажем =)

----------


## Irina

Беседую с очень приятным человеком, пью кофе и стою собаку))

----------


## Irina

Ем семечки - вот ведь зараза, оторваться не могу

----------


## BiZ111

Наелся так вкусно и многа...ой нимагу)))

----------


## Irina

Читаю статьи, исследую форумы - короче дурью маюсь)))

----------


## Jemal

Лезу на стену

----------


## Irina

Ем пломбир с карамелью

----------


## Jemal

Готовлюсь к зачету

----------


## SDS

Биззу пишу про жопу

----------


## Irina

Что-то стало грустно - сижу в задумчивости.

----------


## Jemal

Учу...Пытаюсь по крайней мере

----------


## Irina

Просыпаюсь))

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и читаю форумы))

----------


## BiZ111

Наслаждаюсь музыкой

----------


## Irina

Наблюдаю как гроза надвигается))

----------


## Jemal

Проснулся..

----------


## Irina

Пью чай, читаю письма))

----------


## Akasey

занимаюсь ничегонеделанием

----------


## Jemal

Радуюсь.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

пытаюсь качать с торента, а он сука не качает

----------


## Irina

Радуюсь  и веселюсь - прекрасное настроение

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и думаю как себя заставить сделать что-нибудь полезное

----------


## Jemal

Учу маркетинг.

----------


## Stych

Слушаю классную песенку, и вам советую)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Радуюсь прекрасному дню

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и злюсь сама не знаю из-за чего))

----------


## Irina

Отдыхаю))

----------


## Irina

Отдыхаю и немножко хандрю.

----------


## Jemal

Делаю базу данных.

----------


## Irina

Ем семечки - жуткая зараза

----------


## Irina

Что-то я нервничаю.

----------


## vova230

Ковыряю в носу

----------


## vova230

Качаю журналы "Техника-молодежи"

----------


## Irina

Размышляю

----------


## Irina

Читаю юморные гороскопы - я почти под столом :lol:

----------


## Irina

Ковыряю блог

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе, собираю мысли в кучу

----------


## Malaya

сушу волосы)

----------


## Irina

Слушаю музыку, пью кофе и читаю форумы - замечательное настроение.

----------


## Irina

Ленюсь)))

----------


## BiZ111

Завтракаю йогуртом

----------


## Irina

пью кофе - пытаюсь проснуться))

----------


## Irina

ем мороженое

----------


## BiZ111

ощущаю, как из под мышек по телу каждую минуту стекают капли пота

----------


## Irina

Жду завтрашнего дня))

----------


## Irina

Отдыхаю и ем клубнику

----------


## Irina

пью чай и пытаюсь собрать мысли в кучу

----------


## rattlesnake

Слушаю замечательную музыку. Gregorian.

----------


## Irina

Собираюсь за покупками

----------


## BiZ111

Смотрю эротику в скайпе

----------


## Irina

ем черешню

----------


## Irina

засыпаю))

----------


## Irina

Ем мороженое и думаю - поехать завтра на дачу или посидеть дома.

----------


## vova230

Пришел на форум, а то соскучился. А тут нет никого, приходится флудить по-черному.

----------


## Irina

Сижу, скучаю...

----------


## Sanych

Завтрак готовлю.

----------


## vova230

На принтере печатаю приглашения на свадьбу.

----------


## Irina

Думаю чем заняться.

----------


## vova230

Читаю книгу в электронном виде "Метро"

----------


## Irina

Читаю новости. Много смешного

----------


## Irina

Собираюсь на дачу потихоньку.

----------


## Irina

Радуюсь, что отряхнула руки от одного очень неприятного дела.

----------


## Irina

Дурью маюсь

----------


## vova230

Придаю книге удобоваримый вид.
Точнее электронный перевод привожу в читаемое состояние.

----------


## PatR!oT

слушаю музыку

----------


## Irina

Прыгаю до потолка от радости))

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе и думаю - усну сегодня или нет

----------


## Irina

Похоже начинаю заболевать(

----------


## Justin

смотрю теорию лжи

----------


## Carlen

Прочитал все 28 страниц, немного устал, но многое понял.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> Прочитал все 28 страниц, немного устал, но многое понял.

----------


## Mouse

делаю контрольную для заочников. А перечитывать 28 страниц -- в списке подвигов не числится))

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
а по какой специальности?

----------


## SDS

я проект дома делаю (облегченный)

----------


## Mouse

> *Mouse*, 
> а по какой специальности?


по экономике

----------


## Carlen

Да я и не хотел ничего совершать, дорогой Mouse, тем более подвигов, просто честно сказал что делал прямо сейчас.

----------

